# list your toys



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i have a nikon d300
my wife a d80
nikon fe film camera



lenses

nikon 17-55mm f/2.8 my favorite
nikon 80-200mm f/2.8
nikon 18-200mm wifes favorite
sigma 10-20mm
tamron 90mm macro
nikon 50mm f/1.8 used on the nikon fe
nikon 50mm f/1.4


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

I thought you meant this...


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

-Canon 450D 
-Kit lens 17-55 mm IS
-Kit lens 55-250 mm IS
-Several polarizer lens, ND lens.
-Canon lens Hood


----------



## BryanR (Sep 11, 2008)

Nikon D60 
Panasonic DVX100B (X2)

nikon 18-55mm 
nikon 55-200mm


----------



## CR67 (Apr 26, 2009)

Kodak disposable :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This is going to make me nauseas.

***8226; Canon 1D Mk III
***8226; Canon 20D

***8226; Canon 300mm f/2.8L IS
***8226; Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L IS
***8226; Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L 
***8226; Canon 135mm f/2.0L
***8226; Tokina 10-17mm f/3.5 fisheye
***8226; Canon 18-55mm kit lens

***8226; Canon 2X Teleconverter
***8226; Canon 1.4 X Teleconverter

***8226; Canon 580 EX Flash Gun

***8226; Wimberly Tripod Head
***8226; Manfrotto Tripod Ball Head
***8226; Manfrotto Tripod Legs

***8226; Full Assortment Heliopan Filters, Lowepro Bags, more $hit that I can't remember!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Jon S. said:


> This is going to make me nauseas.
> 
> • Canon 1D Mk III
> • Canon 20D
> ...


:yikes: Sweet setup you've got going on there Jon!


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

Jon S. said:


> This is going to make me nauseas.
> 
> • Canon 1D Mk III
> • Canon 20D
> ...


i think you got as much crap as we do.....


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

Canon 40D + vertical grip
17-40 L
28-135 IS
580EXII flash
Slik Monopod, Manfrotto Monopod
Manfrotto tripod+head
Numerous bags 

Wish list:
100 Macro or 50 Macro
85 1.8
200 2.8
70-200L 2.8
100-400L IS 5.6
Monolight kit
Full frame DSLR


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Nikon D2H
Just sold a D300+MB-D10 grip. Shopping for a Nikon D3

Nikkor 50mm 1.8
Nkikor 18-55mm
Nikkor 18-200mm VR
Nikkor 24-70mm
Nikkor 70-200mm VR
Nikkor 70-300mm VR

Kenko Pro DG 1.4x TC

Nikon SB-800 Speedlight
Quantum Turbo 2X2 battery pack 

Regards...JL


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

I started this collection about fifteen years ago with the A2 film body and some cheap zooms that I have since traded/sold/gifted

***8226; Canon A2 with grip (film body)
***8226; Canon 10D with grip
***8226; Canon 300mm f/4L (bought this one before IS was an option :eeps: )
***8226; Canon 70-200mm f/4L
***8226; Canon 28-70mm f/2.8L (this was *the* lens before 24-70 hit the market)
***8226; Canon 20mm f/2.8
***8226; Canon 28mm f/1.8
***8226; Canon 50mm f/1.4
***8226; Canon 85mm f/1.8
***8226; Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro
***8226; Tokina 17mm f/3.5 
***8226; Canon 2X Teleconverter
***8226; Canon 1.4 X Teleconverter
***8226; Canon 580 EX Flash
***8226; Canon 420 EX Flash
***8226; Canon Angle Finder C
***8226; Canon remote timer
***8226; Canon off shoe cord 2

***8226; Really Right Stuff Mono Ball Head with quick release grip plate
***8226; Manfrotto Tripod Ball Head
***8226; various Manfrotto Tripod Legs and a monopod
***8226; Velbon Macro slide rail

***8226; Lowepro Backpack, bags, holster, and a bunch more photo related stuff!!

It can be as expensive as modding a car! :bigpimp:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Canon 500d/T1i

Canon 10-22
Canon 24-105L
Canon 50mm 1.4
Canon 70-300
Canon 100mm macro
580 EXII (so much quieter than the first version)
Various bags, filters, tripods, etc...

I guess I could throw Photoshop CS4 and CS4 Extended in for good measure. Regular CS4 for my PC and Extended for my MacbookPro. Adobe wouldn't let me buy an upgrade version for my Mac so I had to get a second copy of the full version. Made me none too happy. At least I got the educational discount I suppose.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Bunch of stuff: http://www.coates3.com/docs/photo_gear.html


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm still new 

Canon 450d (Xsi)
18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
55-250mm f/4-5.6


----------

